# Goldfish?



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WAIT! before you flame me , I know there is NO WAY a goldfish can EVER be kept with a betta. I am just curious about any websites/forums for goldfish care. 

I have been looking at them and I just LOVE those adorable pudgy fish, so I was thinking of maybe getting a new tank, Goldfish for my birthday. I know it is best to get high filtration, and a large tank, but thats about it. If anyone could throw me a link or some info they know, that would be GREATLY appreciated  thanks in advanced!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i've kept goldfish for about 15 yrs now .. you can ask here =D anything you want to know or need more advice on feel free to PM me or ask on this thread .. there are also a few other goldfish pros on here that i'm sure can answer your questions ..

i don't go on goldfish specific forums .. as i haven't found any that are as awesome as this forum =)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright  soo here are my questions

1) if I were to use a 20 gal, how many lionhead goldfish could I keep in there?
2) how would you go about setup? I read that gravel is a no no, and the less plants/decor the better
3) I plan on having a filter, possibly two, what are the best you suggest?
4) Any advice? things you have learned about caring for them? 
5) I'm thinking two in the 20 gal would be great, since they grow to about 6 inches if my research is correct. 
6) Is it true they need 8 hours of lighting? 
Thank you SO SO SO much for answering my questions you are awesome!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/

I have Goldfish and will be getting a pond and more soon. Feel free to ask any questions! :3


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Anitax3x said:


> Alright  soo here are my questions
> 
> 1) if I were to use a 20 gal, how many lionhead goldfish could I keep in there?
> 2) how would you go about setup? I read that gravel is a no no, and the less plants/decor the better
> ...


Personally I wouldn't put two fancy goldfish into a 20 gallon tank. While they don't grow as long as the common types, they are much bulkier and like all goldfish, produce a lot of waste.

I would go for a 30-50 gallon tank. That gives 15-25 gallons per fish, which I think is more suitable for such a large and dirty species. 

I use a large grain gravel in my goldfish tank. Mine spend a lot of time sifting through it for leftover food. Barebottom is usually only for convenience and easy waste removal. As long as you choose an appropriately sized substrate, it should be fine. 

External filters are great in terms of the large amounts of media that can hold. However, they are pricey, and a couple of large internal power filters (I use Fluval 3 and 4 Plus in my goldfish tank) should do a decent enough job. You might need to install a spraybar, or baffle the flow if your goldfish are having difficulty swimming. I own shubunkins, and they have no issues dealing with the current. 

My goldfish only get natural light. I don't know where you heard they need 8 hours, I assume that would only be the case if you had live plants in your tank. If you don't, 8 hours of light might cause problems with algae. 

Goldfish are pretty easy once you have the basics down. I do 25% water changes twice a week on my tank and feed them NLS pellets and flakes, as well as Hikari frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. 

They do prefer harder water, so I use crushed coral in my filter to bump up the KH and pH (our water is incredibly soft out of the tap here). While mine don't eat plants or vegetables, I know some do enjoy a meal of lettuce or blanched cucumber, peas etc.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops! Didn't see the questions.. I'll answer them as well. 

I would say 20 gallons is too small for even 1 Goldfish. I do 25-30 per fancy Goldfish like a Lionhead. So 50-60 gallons. 60 is a much better choice. 

I would do river rocks. They are sort of pricey, but the best substate for Goldies by far.


I don't think barnd on filter matters that much, but I would actually do double filtration. Goldies handle currents well and it helps because they poo so much.

I just want to say to be very careful about SBD. Fancies are very prone to it. That means feed peas and other veggies, and be sparing with the normal food.

Actually, they can get a foot. 50-60 gallons. Or you could get ONE. Its a little small, but.. Plus they are social. They like to have friends.

They don't NEED 8 hours of light. :3


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think it would be rare for a lionhead goldfish to reach a foot in length, particularly in a tank environment. They only tend to grow between 6 and 8 inches. They are much more compact than commons and comets, and while they are much broader and heavier in the body, they do not attain the length the others do.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yes I know, but is sure isn't undheard of.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

okay, so let me get this str8
one goldfish, for say 30 gal. 
you said they like tankmates? really? what kinds of fish?
wow ! 
This is alot haha I'm honestly shocked
and they advertise goldfish BOWLS?!?!
oh my word. 
These poor fish need ALOT! 
how do you guys do ponds?
This may have to wait past december, but I want to make sure I have the money to get a decent home, filtration, decor etc.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Goldies like other Goldies. They are pretty much the only fish that are compatiable before you run into problems.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I recommend pm-ing Lupin, who is a member of TropicalFishKeeping.com, our parent site. He knows EVERYTHING about goldfish. It may take him a few days to get back to you but he would be my go-to guy if I wanted a goldfish.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've noticed my two fancy gold fish will school together a little


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

okay, I'll keep this all in mind. Its fun learning about these other fish. I love betta's but other fish are adorable to me and those lionheads make me laugh lol. I'd def have to save for them though. how would you guys go about setting up ponds?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh its a lot of work, time, and money.... 

Orandas are cute too... I had one. Cutest face EVER.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmph I would love to take this on. They are pretty picky fish lol. But that's ok  once I save up money. Thank you all for this information! I love learning new things and thank you for the heads up of just how much these fish really need. I'm shocked.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Personally, I go by the 20 gallons for the first Goldfish and 10 gallons for every added fish with 10x filtration. It's what I find most people recommend for the double tail fancy types. There is a super awesome Goldfish forum, called Koko's Goldfish- http://www.kokosgoldfish.invisionzone.com/forum

Here is a picture of my baby Lionhead. :-D


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How cute!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> Alright :smile: soo here are my questions
> 
> 1) if I were to use a 20 gal, how many lionhead goldfish could I keep in there?
> 
> ...


=) i put my responses in blue .. sorrie for such a delayed response .. holidays are almost here and i haven't had as much time to spend on forums @[email protected] .. if you have anymore questions or are confuzzed on anything just PM me or ask on here... i'm posting kind of late so i might not have explained things right


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. That is amazing. Thank you for such a detailed response! That is awesome. I think I'll just wait and save for a tank they can grow into  . They are such cute fish. May I ask how a normal setup for you is?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm a goldfish and koi pond owner. I keep two fancies in a 55gal with 2 HOB filters. The only problem I have is with swim bladder disease (I have a floaty goldfish). I have to feed them a diet high in greens and without any wheat (no commercial pellets). My suggestion to you is only feed high quality pellet food and make sure you get them some greens (red lettuce and spinach are good ones). Goldfish are omnivorous and need both protein and greens in their diet. 

Another good goldfish site I have found is thegab.org. The people on the forum have been very helpful and supportive of me and my floaty goldfish.


----------

